# Asking for some help....



## obyjuan (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi and thanks for having me in the forum. I have a few questions about Thailand.

I am 46, American, educated, and I am moving to Thailand to teach. I will be looking for culture, climate, food, affordable living and looking to meet a great lady....Where do you recommend I live? 

I have never been to Thailand, yet have traveled the world. I am just looking for a change...any help woudl be appreciated.

Thank you,

Obyjuan


----------



## rucus7 (Apr 18, 2010)

Since you have already traveled extensively. You may want to consider a visit to Thailand.


----------



## falangjim (Jul 8, 2011)

Why not visit first. Try it on, then decide. Good luck.


----------



## Cer (Aug 20, 2009)

obyjuan said:


> Hi and thanks for having me in the forum. I have a few questions about Thailand.
> 
> I am 46, American, educated, and I am moving to Thailand to teach. *I will be looking for culture, climate, food, affordable living and looking to meet a great lady....*Where do you recommend I live?
> 
> ...


I suppose you have thought about income-old age reservations and so on?
The bolded will be not easy to do on a teacher's salary.


----------



## somchit-srimoon (Aug 1, 2011)

I would recommend trying Chiang Mai the wages are not so high as other cities for teachers, but the climate is better and the people friendly and the cost of living way less. 
Check out Northernthailand.com for a list of schools to apply to.


----------



## bigcrackrod (Sep 26, 2011)

*Location Location Location*

Well if you like the beaches there is Phucket. I would not recomend Pattaya as it is too dirty. Bangkok has so much to offer yet it is extremely crowded. Northern Thailand, I have found, is quiet and very affordable. The cities such as Chiang Mai or Chiang Rai offer great attractions and is rich in culture. 
The best way to meet a Thai lady is by just roaming around and meeting people. The internet is too full of scams so do not waste your time there. I have met some beautiful girls in grocery stores and in the mall. Good luck! 










obyjuan said:


> Hi and thanks for having me in the forum. I have a few questions about Thailand.
> 
> I am 46, American, educated, and I am moving to Thailand to teach. I will be looking for culture, climate, food, affordable living and looking to meet a great lady....Where do you recommend I live?
> 
> ...


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

Cer said:


> I suppose you have thought about income-old age reservations and so on?
> The bolded will be not easy to do on a teacher's salary.


Culture is free
Climate is free
Food is cheaper
Living is indeed affordable
Women.............up-2-u

You won't be able to spend large amounts on houses, land, cars, gold and such, but if you meet a woman who isn't very demanding it is possible to support her and your lifestyle on a teacher's salary. 
Of course, pensions and old-age-facilities will be put on hold.


----------



## Cer (Aug 20, 2009)

joseph44 said:


> Culture is free
> Climate is free
> Food is cheaper
> Living is indeed affordable
> ...


What visa do you want to obtain if income from job is not anymore and there is NO pension fund?


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

Cer said:


> What visa do you want to obtain if income from job is not anymore and there is NO pension fund?


Don't really understand the last question.
While the OP is teaching he needs a non-B and there are no restrictions in salary. (This is an exception in the law)

If the OP starts his retirement he needs a minimum of THB 65,000 per month income or a bank-account with THB 800,000 (or a mix) in order to obtain a non-O based on retirement.


----------



## Cer (Aug 20, 2009)

joseph44 said:


> Don't really understand the last question.
> While the OP is teaching he needs a non-B and there are no restrictions in salary. (This is an exception in the law)
> 
> If the OP starts his retirement he needs a minimum of THB 65,000 per month income or a bank-account with THB 800,000 (or a mix) in order to obtain a non-O based on retirement.


Yes,now he is working and on a non B,but he will not be working all his life.
What if he need to retire and there are no funds available?

You posted:quote
Of course, pensions and old-age-facilities will be put on hold
unquote.
So where is the money coming from?


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

Cer said:


> Yes,now he is working and on a non B,but he will not be working all his life.
> What if he need to retire and there are no funds available?
> 
> You posted:quote
> ...


I have no idea where the funds come from, I can't look into the OP's wallet. 
"Put on hold" means: you will no longer build up any pension or in 'our' case AOW unless you take of this and yes, that will be difficult with a teacher's salary, which BTW can be as much as THB 100,000 if you find the right employer.


----------



## Cer (Aug 20, 2009)

joseph44 said:


> I have no idea where the funds come from, I can't look into the OP's wallet.
> "Put on hold" means: you will no longer build up any pension or in 'our' case AOW unless you take of this and yes, that will be difficult with a teacher's salary, which BTW can be as much as THB 100,000 if you find the right employer.


He is 46 and coming to Thailand to teach!
The average teacher's salary will be around 35.000/month.
He did not wrote that he had already a financial buffer,but he will need that if he wants to stay in Thailand after retirement from teaching.
Let's wait for his answer


----------

